# Salou riots



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

The title of an old thread on this forum made me smile - "Fines for wearing bikini in the streets of Salou". I wonder what penalties, if any, those who rioted in Salou yesterday (and today) will face? 

Calma en Salou tras los disturbios por la muerte de un 'mantero' perseguido por los mossos

Manifestación en Salou en protesta por la muerte de un senegalés

Not content with attacking police and destroying a local bar, they also blocked the rail line for several hours.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mike kelly said:


> The title of an old thread on this forum made me smile - "Fines for wearing bikini in the streets of Salou". I wonder what penalties, if any, those who rioted in Salou yesterday (and today) will face?
> 
> Calma en Salou tras los disturbios por la muerte de un 'mantero' perseguido por los mossos
> 
> ...


Yes, a very serious incident, the death of the Senegalese man I mean


----------

